# nymphs in a critter carrier



## D_Hemptress (Dec 4, 2012)

i was just wondering if the babies would be able to squeeze themselves throught that top pf the critter carrier? and if they can how long before they cant anymore????


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes. Some Stagmo got away that way....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

L2/3


----------



## twolfe (Dec 4, 2012)

If we're talking about the same thing, then I've never had an issue. But I usually move mine to something like this when they are much older and use some of these containers as homes for adults. Once they are big enough to eat bb flies, I wouldn't think you'd have issues.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 4, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Yes. Some Stagmo got away that way....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> L2/3





Tammy Wolfe said:


> If we're talking about the same thing, then I've never had an issue. But I usually move mine to something like this when they are much older and use some of these containers as homes for adults. Once they are big enough to eat bb flies, I wouldn't think you'd have issues.


mk thanks guys. i saw a bunch of smaller ones being sold at a dollar store. i wanted to grab a few. but if thebabies can get out, i dont want to purchase them


----------



## twolfe (Dec 4, 2012)

They may not be the same brand name as the ones I have. The ones I use come in multiple sizes and do make nice homes for adults. I would think it would be hard to use them for smaller nymphs. I like the ones I use because they are stackable and provide decent ventilation. I'm still looking for that perfect enclosure.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 5, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> They may not be the same brand name as the ones I have. The ones I use come in multiple sizes and do make nice homes for adults. I would think it would be hard to use them for smaller nymphs. I like the ones I use because they are stackable and provide decent ventilation. I'm still looking for that perfect enclosure.


ya the deli cups work, but they arent very flattering to the eye


----------



## garin33 (Dec 5, 2012)

If you are still feeding them fruit flies, those can escape through the smallest of holes so be careful of that. Fruit flys can even escape through screen if it is not a small enough mesh. And I'm talking about Hydei. I learned that the hard way, haha.

I kept thinking "wow, these nymphs are eating alot, all the fruit flys are gone. Not even the wings are leftover".


----------



## Danny. (Dec 5, 2012)

I had no issues with nymphs escaping but the fruit flies did. Pain in the arse.

Cut a few pieces to fit and glue them in place.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 5, 2012)

Don't do it girl!


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 5, 2012)

Danny. said:


> I had no issues with nymphs escaping but the fruit flies did. Pain in the arse.
> 
> Cut a few pieces to fit and glue them in place.


cut a few pieces of what and glue them in place?



fleurdejoo said:


> Don't do it girl!


and as everyone has mention the food escapes and that didnt cross my mind. i would have been pissed if i had them all ofer the house


----------



## dlemmings (Dec 5, 2012)

my experience is from L-5 or so (once taking blue bottles) is fine.

Smaller wild caught or houseflys can escape from the holes that the carry handles fit into the lid.

Blue bottles cannot escape and that has been my criterion since...when the nymph is big enough to take BBF then they can fit.

deli-cups are just easier when you have alot of mantids...


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 5, 2012)

There is a screen Rebecca carries called No se em. I think that's what it's called. It will contain FF's. just glue it down. If you ask me I prefer Rebecca's hex's.


----------



## Danny. (Dec 5, 2012)

D_Hemptress said:


> cut a few pieces of what and glue them in place?
> 
> and as everyone has mention the food escapes and that didnt cross my mind. i would have been pissed if i had them all ofer the house


Cut a few pieces of screen. Sorry I left that out.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 5, 2012)

You can use pantyhose if you can't get fine mesh screen.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 5, 2012)

likebugs said:


> You can use pantyhose if you can't get fine mesh screen.


good recomendation


----------

